# What are you doing for a throat plate when using dado blades?



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Novice here and I just bought my first set of dado blades for my Ridgid R4512 TS. Guess what my problem is? I have Ron Lee's info about making zero clearance throat plates, but what are most of you folks doing for when you put in dado blades with all the different sizes that come with it?

Ok, maybe I didn't make it clear - My Dado Blades don't work with the throat plate that came with the saw. I need a throat plate for when I use the Dado Blades and just wondered if you guys make your own or what?


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been using the metal plate that came with my TS. I don't have any tearout with my dado set (Freud) so I haven't seen any need to make a zero clearance insert for it.


----------



## danoaz (Jun 16, 2012)

@JustJoe - Then you must have a really wide opening in your throat plate to accept the dado blades. My throat plate can't handle that wide of a blade setup.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I just made a batch of 10 blanks, and as it turns out I have yet to use 7. My dado set (also Freud) has a lot more sizes possible than I have ever had occasion to use.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

At one point in time you're going to make a zero clearance insert. I'd say do it sooner than later. And while you're at it make 4 or 5 or … and dedicate one for the dado set. If you feel like, look under my projects and see my approach to making a ZCI. There are tons of other ideas.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, my TS came with two throat plates - one for a regular blade and one for a dado blade.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

When I was using my table saw for dadoes I had one for every width I was using. I had a bunch of blanks that I made from 1/2" ply and when I set up a new dado I would cut a new insert. I would write the width on the back along with the set up. It would also include the number of spacers and shims included so there was no question as to what to use. I also had a small strip of plywood with numerous dado cuts on it, kinda like a story stick for dadoes. I no longer use the table saw for dado head, I went back to the radial arm for most cuts. If I cannot use the radial arm, its router and straight edge.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I make dados quite often and have not seen the need for a ZC plate. I do make them for certain blades but for dados I use a plate with a 13/16" opening and have no problem with chipping.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

SOP is to make your own out of some scrap ply or MDF. It takes about two minutes with the factory plate as a guide for a flush cut bit in your router or router table.

I got talked into a fancy ZC plate for my saw when I bought it, but then realized it is just fine to make a pile out of MDF and a lot cheaper. Nothing magic about them. I have about three for for dados and one a bit wider for off-angle cuts. Then some set for ZC for different blade thickness. I really need to add riving knives to one. ( Rigid has that stupid rear mount knife and guard that is so inconvenient, I use neither which is not good. )


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

My saw came with a normal plate and a dado plate. I assumed that all saws(most) came with two plates. There is probably one available for your saw.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I made my own of MDF.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

My saw also came with 2 plates. I have also made ZC inserts using laminate flooring. I had some leftover pieces that were 3/8 thick. It is a lot like pre-finished Baltic birch plywood with a really tough top surface. I used the old insert as a template, drilled 5 holes for adjusting screws, and glued on a tongue at the far end. I made 5 or 6 of them when I was cutting them, but am still using the first one.

Also, I switch to the dado insert when using the tenoning jig. This lets the last piece drop into the saw instead of becoming a 1/8" by 1" by 1" projectile.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I made about 5 of them out of 1/4" ply for my 113.x craftsman saw. Pretty simple to do. Zero clearance for normal blade, 1/4", 1/2", 3/8", and I have a spare one that hasn't been cut into yet.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

As with Steve and Joe, my table saw came with a standard throat plate and a wider one for dados. It seems the advice goes as follows:

1) Make a bunch of blanks with 1/2 inch MDF or ply.

2) Use inserts on your most commonly sized dadoes. There isn't much use in cutting 10 blanks just to have the inserts. Find out what you use the most and make inserts of them. Don't forget to mark the size, and the shims and blades used in the dado set on the under side of the throat plate.

I marked each blade of my dado set with a letter so that I can have an "equation" for specific widths. For example: A+B+C = 3/4 inch dado, or A+B+2 shims = 1/2 inch dado. It's a little OCD, but it works well for me. By the way, I marked my blades in the dado set with a sharpee marker.

Good luck.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

Like everyone else, I make my own out of MDF. I mark them for the width once used. Standard 1/2", 3/4", 1" etc. I have about 5 or 6. Insert the closest one for the off sized Dadoes.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Custom made red laminate over mdf. I made a dozen of them years ago, and they are still going strong. The dado size I use most often is 3/4". With a sacrificial fence you can cut just about any size tenon with a 3/4" dado stack. 
The ZCI's have threaded inserts and set screws for height adjustment.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

if you don't want to make one, just buy one, http://www.amazon.com/LEECRAFT-RIDGID-R4512-Zero-Clearance-Insert/dp/B0057EAOQO/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1385407100&sr=1-1&keywords=ridgid+dado+insert+4512


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Metal or phenolic are my materials of choice. Whatever you choose should be very rigid or it will flex.

Pintodeluxe - Those look great!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use my old zci's when they wear out and convert them to dado zci, I also have few around that I use for angled cuts as well.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a total of three inserts for my Ridgid TS3650. Thats all I ever needed since I got the saw back in 2005.

The stock insert for dados up to 3/8" and all other cutting.









This zero clearance insert for when I rip pieces that will fall between the blade and the stick insert.









And a wooden insert for my dado set thats cut out for the full 3/4" capacity of it by about 1" in blade height that I use for all dados over 3/8" in width.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Well this is a pretty old post, but I too have a r4512. I am using the leecraft plates, and they work very well.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Well this is a pretty old post, but I too have a r4512. I am using the leecraft plates, and they work very well.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I bought a ZCI with my Grizzly 1023 last year. Like others I then realized I could
just make them. The "factory" ZCI is still sitting on the shelf. A baltic birch ZCI
that I made myself sits in the table saw. I have one dado ZCI for a specific width.
If needed I just make another one.


----------



## AndrewRW (Jun 14, 2017)

Noob here, first post. I am not new to wood working but new to this saw.

I just bought a 4512 from the local BORG and it did not come with a dado throat plate. Clearly the saw many of you are referring to here has a different insert arrangement because mine uses an insert that steel is a few mm thick. Making one for dado use is not so simple!

Any ideas on making dado inserts for this version of the R4512?

I think it is bad form on Ridgid to sell this saw without a dado insert. I could just as well use a contractor saw for simple ripping.


----------

